# Ankona SUV 14



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard JR!!! I have a SUV 17 and and absolutely LOVE it!! Where are you located? You find someone who owns one and could take you for a test ride.

Here is a link to my build thread. You'll find completed pictures towards the last 5 pages.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1279756614/0


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was shocked seeing an SUV 14 show up for the Islamorada run in the fall.
It made the trek across Florida bay blowing 20-30 knots through storms and all. 
The only knock on it was that it had a 20hp, so it went about 20mph WOT...
But I ran ahead and behind him throughout the crossing and was surprised the pounding it took.

I really like the look of those SUV's.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Outcast thank you for your info and that 17ft looks awssome. I am out of miami. Paint it Black it good to hear your feedback on that Islamorada run. It seems that it might fit my needs for Biscayne Bay and Flamingo. The 17 looks sweet but I am on a budget and also trying to stay in the 30hp and less range. Again looking for more inputs?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

My 14 has treated me well. I've fished the hell out this this thing, it continues to hold up fairly well. The boat is perfect for the type of fishing that I do, and you just can't beat the price.

My boat is really simple
25 2 stroke with tiller extension
front/rear deck
platform / casting platform
icechest (gear storage & seating)
pushpole









rod storage is a must...trim tabs, a bilge, and nav. lights would be nice.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Tidewater did you get yours with the walk around gunnels? Dont know how wide they are and if so how do they handle when walking around. You have a sweet ride. I look for other pics on the forum.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have a deck cap on mine. The boat was purchased over a year ago, possibly before they had built the deck cap. Maybe some one with a cap can chime in with help.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a sweet boat. I'll be working on my Mitchell soon.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Take a look at my Native that I built last year that is currently for sale and is quite a bargain .I'm buliding a slightly larger skiff and that's the only reason I'm selling this one. It's a real work of art. Click on the link below which details the build process. The skiff is currently at Islamarine in Islamorada.




http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1251991852/0


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm the one that made the trip across florida bay in the SUV 15 lol.  I actually have a 25hp Merc 2 Stroke but i had just gotten the boat and didn't have it setup correctly.  Since that trip i installed a SS prop with better pitch and am gonna install either tabs or a foil - I also didn't have the weight distributed very well in the boat - most of it was in the back including my FA lol.  I'll post some speed numbers after I'm done.  Anyway I really am impressed with this boat.  Here is a link to my build http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1286766574 and I've attached a photo of the boat in islamorada after the trip across the bay.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Bermuda,  looking skiff. Seems that is the same lay-out I am looking for. Is it worth having the walkaround gunnels or like Tidewater boat? They seem wide but are they stable once you get on them? I noticed you dont have tilt and trim on the moitor and how is that working out for you? I saw your thread and again sweet boat.


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

The SUV 14 is a great boat, just wish I could use it more (3 trips to Gulf last year). 25 Yamaha 2 stroke tiller will push it 30 mph alone and 28 with 260# passenger. 

Link to build:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1257910039/0








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## captwayne (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Ankona SUV 14ttrtratraitrailtrailetrailertrailer . YYoYYoYouYou ccacancan sststistilstillstill uupup*

Hey there. Just wanted to let you know there is a 14.5 Ankona SUV brand new for sale at BossMan Boats in New Smyrna Beach. I think the boat is what you are looking, it has center console, polling platform, rear locker box. It has no motor right now so nows the time to jump on it. The price is around $10,500 with boat 20 HP Tohatsu and alum


----------



## captwayne (Feb 17, 2011)

The guy to talk to at BossMan Boats is Richard. His # is 888-458-8864 good luck.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Capt. Fuller,

Welcome to microskiff.com. We appreciate your membership and time sharing your information. We would like to invite you to check out a section specifically designed for commercial posts promoting or selling products. 

The Commercial Zone

Please take a moment to review our terms of use.

The Commercial Zone – What is it? - READ B4 POSTING

This is a free service we host. We ask that companies wishing to use this service respect our forum and it's membership.

Thank You
Management.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Try this


http://www.microskiff.com/videos/SUV_video.html


----------

